# IDE, FDD ribbon cables scrapping experiance



## vovikk (May 31, 2011)

Hi guys!

My first topic here - please treat kinВly... 

Lately i have done a little IDE, FDD ribbon cables scrapping job - here are some counts:

Source weight 8600 gramms
Unstripped deplugged ribbon cable weight - 5400 gramms
Stripped copper wire from ribbons - 1800 gramms
Disassembled female plugs -- *partially gold plated pins* (IDE & FDD in one same pile) - 520 gramms (1.1 pounds)

Yeadl from IDE/FDD mixed ribbon cables manual scrapping:
Pins - 6% (from brutto weight)
Copper - 21% (from brutto weight)

It is very interesting what can be saleprice for these pins - they are partially goldplated...
And *what can be the yeald of gold in % from this kind of pins.*


----------



## silversaddle1 (May 31, 2011)

If you run across some older equipment, sometimes the 3M connectors have fully plated pins in them. I think I still have a tub of those laying around. I'll post a pic if I do.


----------



## vovikk (May 31, 2011)

silversaddle1 said:


> If you run across some older equipment, sometimes the 3M connectors have fully plated pins in them. I think I still have a tub of those laying around. I'll post a pic if I do.



About 5% of cables had full plating. At least they looked like full-plated....
But after i scrabbed them with knife, it appeared they are made of whole-yellow coloured metall....
that is why i *do NOT think they are whole-plated*..... (You can even see some of them on my pics - they look like whole-plated....)


----------



## patnor1011 (May 31, 2011)

Some are just as you pictured.
Some are more plated - on top (contact part) side say half of pin plated.
Some are deep yellow - nearly orange - they are brass.

I have never seen fully plated ones, they may exist but as I said I never encountered any of them. The last ones I mentioned are easy to spot on their color is more coppery yellow and if you scratch, you will see they are made whole from material what they look like on top.

Gold content (your picture) will be in tenths of gram for pound.


----------



## silversaddle1 (May 31, 2011)

So are you guys "calling me out" on these?!! Fair enough. Let me skip on out to the stash and grab a few.


----------



## silversaddle1 (May 31, 2011)

These are 3M #3399 connectors from the mid 70's.


----------



## silversaddle1 (May 31, 2011)

True that the pins may be brass, but if you sand the a little, they have a nickel plating under the gold. We had 4 or 5, 5 gallon buckets full of these at one time. The wife and kids and I sat at the table for hours pulling pins.


----------



## vovikk (May 31, 2011)

silversaddle1 said:


> *So are you guys "calling me out" on these?!!* Fair enough. Let me skip on out to the stash and grab a few.



Dear sir!
Never wanted to argue You with Your info on those 3M pins.... 
Just wanted to post my own observations.
Thanks a lot for pics of these pretty "gold miner's basket"  


About my "fully plated" pins:
i took those whole-yellow pins out of my pile and sandpapered several, taking half-a-thickness of each.
They are yellow in the middle too. That is why i doubt *MY* whole-yellow pins are fully-plated.

PS Sorry for my weired phrases - i am from Ukraine......

Vladimir


----------



## silversaddle1 (May 31, 2011)

I know you ment no harm in your post. I was just having some fun with you all. No offense taken. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## darshevo (May 31, 2011)

Plus when you have the kind of material Silver posts from time to time you take any excuse you can to put pics of it up for all to enjoy :mrgreen:


----------



## silversaddle1 (May 31, 2011)

darshevo said:


> Plus when you have the kind of material Silver posts from time to time you take any excuse you can to put pics of it up for all to enjoy :mrgreen:



Yes, for you to enjoy. And, sometimes hopefully I can teach you what to look for. I learn way more here than I'll ever be able to teach though.


----------



## dtectr (May 31, 2011)

I have some manufacturer's scrap - this company bought as much equipment to "do it yourself" as possible. One such component they used in engineering new boards. It was like one half of the IDE connector was on the board then various wires could be attached to it wherever they wanted, then a cap put on, the various wires resembling at this point a unraveled ribbon. These pins, like SS's are fully plated.

At least from this batch of components - Any pin designed to be put into connector after plating was fully plated - these you can also identify by the more porous plastic used in the connectors - they would never make it through a plating bath. If partially plated, you couldn't be certain if the flash plating was in the right spot.


----------



## vovikk (Jun 1, 2011)

Thank You all, guys, for Your replies!

Vladimir


----------



## dtectr (Jun 1, 2011)

Any time you have data: weights, content, before and after, and so on - feel free to post what you find and what you discover. That helps all of us, plus it encourages you to keep good records.
Welcome in!


----------



## vovikk (Jun 2, 2011)

Have put a pound of those pins on Ebay with $0.99 startr price - will find out what do they think about it....


----------



## silversaddle1 (Jun 2, 2011)

vovikk said:


> Have put a pound of those pins on Ebay with $0.99 startr price - will find out what do they think about it....



The last time we sold this type of pin on E-bay was a few years ago and they brought $77.00 a pound. That was real good money for them back then, the seller contacted me later and wanted to buy all of them I had left. Sorry, in the pin box they went! :lol:


----------



## JaSonic (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi guys.
I see this post is nearly 4 years old.
I have stripped some 80 pin pata cables and also wondered if they were brass or gold plated.
What I found was with the centre grounding bar from the plugs, if I file them down I get an almost white(silver) reflection but on heating it with my lighter it turns yellow again.
I presume after filing off any gold (if present) then it must be brass.
Please confirm my findings.

A new scrapper
JaSonic


----------



## solar_plasma (Mar 29, 2015)

Post a picture. Though I have never seen computer cables, that were brass and not at least flash plated.


----------

